

Ideas Are Everywhere... So Why Do We Limit Them? - webwatch
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080507/0114581051.shtml

======
steveplace
The article that the link references is much more interesting than the post
itself.

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/12/080512fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/12/080512fa_fact_gladwell/?currentPage=all)

~~~
jcl
Also discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=181392>

